# Showering in the Motorhome



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Her Shower

Take off clothes and place them sectioned in laundry
basket according to lights and darks.

Walk to bathroom wearing long dressing gown.

If you see husband looking, cover up any exposed
areas.

Look at your womanly physique in the mirror - make
mental note to do more sit-ups/leg-lifts, etc.

Get in the shower.

Use face cloth, arm cloth, leg cloth, long loofah,
wide loofah Scrunchie and pumice stone.

Wash your hair once with cucumber and sage shampoo
with 43 added vitamins.

Wash your hair again to make sure it's clean.

Condition your hair with grapefruit mint conditioner
enhanced.

Wash your face with crushed apricot facial scrub for
10 minutes until red.

Wash entire rest of body with ginger nut and jaffa
cake body wash.

Rinse conditioner off hair.

Shave armpits and legs.

Turn off shower.

Squeegee off all wet surfaces in shower.

Get out of shower.

Dry with towel the size of a small country.

Wrap hair in super absorbent towel.

Return to bedroom wearing long dressing gown and towel
on head.

If you see husband looking once again, cover up any exposed
areas.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
How To Shower Like a Man

Refill Fresh water tank and then wait 4hrs until truma heats the water again

Take off clothes while sitting on the edge of the bed
and leave them in a pile.

Walk naked to the bathroom.

If you see wife along the way, shake willy at her
making the 'woo-woo' sound.

Look at your manly physique in the mirror.

Admire the size of your willy and scratch your bum.

Get in the shower.

Wash your face.

Wash your armpits.

Blow your nose in your hands and let the water rinse
them off.

Fart and laugh at how loud it sounds in the shower.

Spend majority of time washing privates and
surrounding area.

Wash your hair.

Make a Shampoo Mohawk..

Wee.

Rinse off and get out of shower.

Partially dry off.

Fail to notice water on floor because curtain was
hanging out of enclosure or door not closed properly the whole time.

Leave shower curtain open, wet mat on floor, light and
fan on..

Return to bedroom with towel around waist.

If you pass wife, pull off towel, shake willy at her
and make the 'woo-woo' sound again.

Throw wet towel on bed.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*shower*

Have you been peeping while I have been in the shower lol ???!!!!!!!


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

8O Jaffa cake body wash? Is it available? :? 

Laughing my head off at this post cos it's sooooo true! :lol: :lol: 

Mrs.Leaky.


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Will now spend the weekend looking for the cc cameras that were obviously fitted in our van before we got it!

:lol: 

Just printed a copy off and left on hubby's desk


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Best laugh I've had in a long time.

Hope Mrs Zeb doesn't read it though - she hasn't tried the Jaffa cake one.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Classic :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Shall never be able to look you both in eye again knowing what goes on in your van! 8O 8O


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Dave, thats a classic but so true :wink: you haven't been peering through windows at rallies have you ? 

Cheers C&S


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Such a good laugh, several times today already, so I've done your avatar for you.

Cheers


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Sadly it's all true, even the wife laughed at it!    

Richard...


----------

